# question on yard tracks



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guys i am building my layout finally an am kinda stumped im using atlas 22'' snap switches in my yard cuz i got a laod of em cheap but im not really likin how the yard is working out i wind up with around 3 inchs between each track would like to have narrower spacing to get atleast one or 2 more yard tracks in what can i do to acheive this thanks.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually in the yard you want to provide a little more space between the tracks so you can rerail cars that you're putting back on the track. You might consider flex track so you can shape your own curves.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

You may have to trim back the Atlas switches, that is cut a piece off either the frog or point end to reduce the spacing.

I suggest making photocopies of your switches then play around trimming the photocopies to see how much and where you can trim them. to get the yard spacing you want.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

1905dave said:


> You may have to trim back the Atlas switches, that is cut a piece off either the frog or point end to reduce the spacing.
> 
> I suggest making photocopies of your switches then play around trimming the photocopies to see how much and where you can trim them. to get the yard spacing you want.


Yup, I think he nailed it. Except that 3" track spacing in a yard really isn't excessive. Those things really eat up space.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Icreasing ladder network for small yards.*



1905dave said:


> You may have to trim back the Atlas switches, that is cut a piece off either the frog or point end to reduce the spacing.
> 
> I suggest making photocopies of your switches then play around trimming the photocopies to see how much and where you can trim them. to get the yard spacing you want.


Slightly trimming the Atlas turnouts greatly increases the amount
of ladders in a yard.A three way turnout also helps immensely.
For an example,check out my Granite Gorge & Northern entry
here at this forum. You may find it with a click on tr1's public profile of the album section.
God luck there with this!
your comments are welcomed. Thank you!


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for all these ideas i think i will give the photocopies idea an play around with it i know 3 inch's isnt excessive but i have a smallish layout an would like to fit antoehr track or two into the yard or be able to make the tracks i do have longer


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

Prototype yard tracks were often laid out on 12-13 ft centers which works out to 1 3/4" centers.

3" track centers works out to be 21'9" which is what a lot of modern main lines are set to or what yard tracks that have a road between them so car men can drive between the tracks. If you are modeling the arrival or departure yard of a large modern hump yard its an appropriate spacing. If you are modeling a common older flat switching yard, then something closer to 2" spacing is more appropriate, which is 14' 6" spacing which is typical of the spacing on older double track main lines ("standard" double track has the 13 ft spacing which is closer to 1 3/4 or 1 7/8" spacing).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

1905dave said:


> Prototype yard tracks were often laid out on 12-13 ft centers which works out to 1 3/4" centers.
> 
> 3" track centers works out to be 21'9" which is what a lot of modern main lines are set to or what yard tracks that have a road between them so car men can drive between the tracks. If you are modeling the arrival or departure yard of a large modern hump yard its an appropriate spacing. If you are modeling a common older flat switching yard, then something closer to 2" spacing is more appropriate, which is 14' 6" spacing which is typical of the spacing on older double track main lines ("standard" double track has the 13 ft spacing which is closer to 1 3/4 or 1 7/8" spacing).


Well, OK, but we're not talking about what the prototypes did, but what works on a model, with it's unprototypically sharp curves and turnouts and correspondingly much higher overhang of our model equipment.

That and room for our fat fingers...


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Regarding fat fingers and the issue of re-railing cars, you could always buy a re-railing device to assist or make your own for that matter:
http://www.pmrr.org/Articles/indexTrackScratchbuilt_Rerailer.htm


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

I go with 2 inch spacing in yards it's a little wider than proto but still wide enough to rerail if the need arises, the main reason I use the 2 inch is like a lot of modelers I have a plethora of cars and the yards make good storage, I do have a three track hidden yard that is storage its on around 1/58 spacing(just wide enough that cars don't hit) I put rerailers in it every 36 inches , the combined storage is 270 inches use it mainly for passenger train storage each track is two blocks(yes I'm still a DC man) .


----------

